# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Otros Productos y Servicios  VENTA DE LIBROS (EBOOKS)  DE AGRONOMIA

## eduardo112

*
Venta  de  libros  electronicos  sobre  agronomia ,entomologia ,sanidad y todo lo*  *relacionado sobre agricultura* * * *LIBROS DE AGRICULTURA***  * CONTACTOS: CEL: 958501850 
Consultas: catie.csi@gmail.com thelovercraft@gmail.com*Temas similares: Admisiones para agronomía Universidad EARTH. Costa Rica Venta de LIBROS  y material de contenido AGROnomico Estudiante Ultimo Año Facultad de Agronomia. Ing. Agronomo Cómo acceder a los libros contables electrónicos Cómo acceder a los libros contables electrónicos

----------


## fvalderrama

hola estoy interesado enadquirir algunos libros.. tendras una lista de libros para seleccionar y sus precios... gracias

----------


## eduardo112

995604442
O recursos agronomicos en facebook

----------

